# Springtime in Eden



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I promised Karin from Sweden to post a few pics of our lovely, blooming neighborhood. These were taken today during our walk with Pablo.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

More...


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

A few more...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Maryam,

Absolutely beautiful! It makes me believe we'll actually catch up and have a spring . . . sometime. We've had a few nice warm days but most of them have been cooler than usual.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Last ones...and we're outta here!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Geri, I have the impression that whatever weather we have here, you guys get it one to two days later, so there's hope!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh the hosta !!!! I love my hosta !!! And so don't my dogs. I have approximately 30...the ones within the fence area.....gone, eaten. The survivors are outside the fence. They need to get over their hosta fetish soon.

My azelas are blooming !!! They are outside the fence out of harms way.

Thank you Maryam for capturing what I often take for granted.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

gorgeous! and gives me hope spring is honest to god around the corner. I think it'll be another month before we have those colors. I've been freezing my chi chi's off this past week! Spring with those colors is my favorite season. One thing I don't mind about living in a colder climate (besides less insects) is the change of seasons, you appreciate each one, especially spring after a long, cold winter.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

sigh......... really, Maryam, you don't have to rub it in, but wow. Those pictures are sooooo pretty!







What amazing colors! We still have a good 2-3 weeks before we see as many as you have, though our crocus is up, as is my blue squill, and sprouts of tulips, hyacinths, and other spring bulbs are a few inches out of the ground. It was only about 6-7C today !









GREAT picture taking!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Maryam, so beautiful. I hope all those spring colors will be here soon. It's only in the 50's here.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

wow maryam! gorgeous! lucky girl. we still have snow on the ground and everything is brown and yucky looking.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Maryam, you captured the area beautifully. It is something to behold right now for sure. I almost think Eden might be a little ahead of us. 

Jackson went with us yesterday to put flowers on the graves, and although these aren't growing in the ground yet, it was nice to be able to put them out and know they wouldn't get killed by the frost.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Beautiful photos. I wish I could beam myself there. Everything here always looks the same-brown or green. It's now green, but nothing exciting.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Maryam, your photos are gorgeous - thanks for posting them. I'm looking forward to blossoms in Michigan in May-
Sue


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2008)

*Azaleas, dogwoods, hostas--I thought I was in Oregon!*

Absolutely beautiful pictures--we are no where that far with our spring here in Oregon, but the foliage is quite familiar and surprising. I would love to be taking my dogs for a walk right now in your conditions, but it is still cold and raining right now. Things are slowly popping out of the ground (seems a little later this year) and I just can't wait for the weather and the color.

Thanks for sharing. I think I'll go back and look at it all at least a few more times!

Portland Rose


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Maryam,
With all those beautiful blooms already, it's no wonder that you've got little birds' eggs to watch. You are deep into glorious Spring!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow, Maryam!

Beautiful photography! Thanks for giving us such a beautiful picture of spring.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh my gosh, the beauty you have around you!! I'd be out there walking every day. We haven't even had a winter here this year and you got me thinking. Nothing is in bloom. Hm......


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Do those places truly exist!?? That is beautiful!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mimismom said:


> Do those places truly exist!??


That's what I was thinking too. I'd have my paints out with beauty like that around me or be walking through the area every day. Amazing beauty!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Maryam, those were gorgeous pictures. What a beautiful place you live in!
Gina


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I am glad everyone is enjoying these pics. Springtime around here is awesome. I hope you clicked on the pics to enlarge them; only then you will be able to see the many different nuances, it's unbelievable.

Jan, FYI, I walk there every single day, sometimes even twice


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Beautiful pictures, Maryam! 

We are still hibernating!


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Maryam, love your pics. I went out today trying go fetch some sign of spring here in sweden. Here we go...


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Beautiful Pictures! Ugh, I am sick and tired of cold already. I think we had enough winter for the year!:frusty:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Just beautiful, Maryam! I can't wait until we have more flowers blooming around here... we have some now, but not a lot.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Karin, there you go! Maybe you all have to look a little closer and will discover some blossoms too? 
We were in the mid-high 60s yesterday and have overcast, rain, and 49 F right now, ugh.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

What beautiful pictures! I think I'm about ready to move!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

The first picture in post #3 looks as if the sun is hitting the shrubs to brighten them up. But that wasn't the case, they really were this bright on their own!

3rd picture in post #5: from afar I thought those red leaves were butterflies, once I zoomed in, I could see it's actually leaves.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Maryam, I am so jealous! we are about a month or so away from that here in NE. 20 degrees yesterday! Beautiful!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

WOW..those are aweswome photos Maryam and Karin!!! Really makes you want to be out and about...:biggrin1:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Okay...so we're very jealous here....all we have is brown dirty wannabe grass....and here's Seymour to show you exactly how crappy it looks....but does want to point out how incredibly gorgeous he looks next to the blechy grass :biggrin1:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow, Eden really lives up to it's name in your photo's! 
Beautiful pictures 
Our spring bulbs are up but thats about it around here so far.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh Pat, thanks for the Seymour fix! I love him with or without spring colors.

Eva, soon you will be able to change your avatar pic to a spring one.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"3rd picture in post #5: from afar I thought those red leaves were butterflies, once I zoomed in, I could see it's actually leaves."*

I thought they looked like lady bugs about to fly away. Very nice!

Harley is very handsome, no matter that he is next to blechy grass. :biggrin1:

Karin, those are pretty flowers! So nice to see some colors.


----------

